# Interface de entrada para puerto paralelo



## chugus (Mar 1, 2009)

Buenas.. tengo tengo un software hecho en VB para el control de las salidas y entradas del puerto paralelo y funciona perfecto pudiendo activar las 8 salidas (pin2 al 9)... el problema radica en como sensar las entradas, es decir, googleando encontre que hay que enviarle 5v por cada puerto de entrada... pero no pasa nada cuando envio 5v.. el puerto no cambia de estado... Cabe destacar que estoy usando los 5v de la fuente de la pc y tanto las masas del LPT como las de la fuente estan unidas... 

Un amigo me comento que hay que conectar cada puerto de entrada con una resistencia a masa para bloquearlos y luego si enviarle los 5v ya que los puertos de entrada tienen una tension residual que hay que eliminar...

He pasado horas navegando y no encuentro ningun circuito de interfaz para las entradas.... lo que si encuentro y mucho son interfaces para las salidas..  


Espero que me puedan ayudar... la verdad que pense que era tan simple como enviar 5v a la entrada y listo.. pero parece que no..  

Saludos
Leandro


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 1, 2009)

El puerto paralelo se divide en Datos, Control y Estado puedes probar a tener tus entradas en la parte de Estado y no en la de Datos y cada bloque tiene una dirección el de datos por defecto es 0x378, los otros 2 no recuerdo.


----------



## chugus (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola LIAMNEESON lo que tu dice es correcto pero no me ayuda para nada... Quizas no me explique bien... Lo que necesito es una interfaz de entrada para el puerto paralelo...

Un ejemplo para la salida es el IC ULN2803 que aisla las salidas y la amplifica con 500ma de salida...

Pero yo necesito una interfaz para la entrada porque no se como funciona.. como enviar 5v a la entrada?... porque como comente anteriormente yo conecto 5v a los pines de entrada y no pasa absolutamente nada...

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2009)

Si te interesa algo de puerto serie RS232 puedes ver el manual aquí en Visual C#.

Con el manual Visual C++ y Visual Basic está en proceso.


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 1, 2009)

Pues no necesita ninguna interfaz, si tu le pones 5v ó 0v te tiene que registrar el cambio, si tienes que fijarte que unos pines son invertidos, a lo mejor tienes un problema en como lees el puerto, que dirección ocupas ?


----------



## chugus (Mar 1, 2009)

Buenas.. por fin pude encontrar lo que queria.. tema solucionado

http://www.tecnologiafacil.net/documentacion/Tarjeta_controladora_E_S.pdf

Esto es a lo que me referia... Una interfas de E/S

Saludos y Gracias..


----------



## edosan (Mar 4, 2009)

Prueba cambiando el  bit 5 del registo de control del pueto paralelo y todo el registro de datos se invierte de salidas a entradas.

Yo hice un circuito con unos latch de salida y drivers de entrada  manejados por los bits 0,1,2 y 3 del registro de control ....  estoy preparando un multiplexor para esto y finalmente voy a disponer de 32 salidas y 32 entradas.


----------

